# What makes a real duck hunter?



## catalpa (Aug 26, 2011)

Okay here we go and have fun. He hunts only natural bodies of water : river, beaver pond or swamp, no man make lakes. He built his own boat and it leaks a little, never own a pair of waders who needs them they leak any way. His dog is the best in the county if you don't believe me ask him. He has never seen a pentail let alone shot one. He hunts with the side by side his grandfather gave him. He has had the same camo hat since he was 12(a birthday present ). He sits quietly by the stove at the local county store and listens for duck reports because someone will slip up. He knows the local warden by his first name and hunt with the judge.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, its not me, I am old school but not that old. 
 You might be a real duck hunter if you walk around with duck call in you shirt pocket.
 you might be a real duck hunter if your kids have to swim around your decoys in the swimming pool.
You might be a real duck hunter if you Layout buy the pool in your layout boat.
you might be a real duck hunter if your wife makes you sleep on the couch, because she will not let you sleep in the bed with camo on.
you might be a real duck hunter if you sleep in your waders.
you might be a real duck hunter if you have more than 2 duck stickers on your truck windows.
you might be a real duck hunter if you are on the gon forum at 0300
Now  if you fall in 1 of these categories you might be a real duck hunter.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 26, 2011)

Now that's fowl Larry!!! hehe


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 26, 2011)

You might be a duck hunter if you spend more time with your dog then your wife/girlfriend all year long. 

You might be a duck hunter if you turn on your radio in your truck and the tape/cd is duck or goose calling instructions.

You might be a duck hunter if you think the smell of a wet swampy dog is the neatest perfume in the world but you wife/girlfriend won't wear it.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

You might be a duck hunter if you love the smell of gunpowder and wet dog.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 26, 2011)

You might be a duck hunter if you enjoy standing in the water on the coldest day of the year.


----------



## CootCartel (Aug 26, 2011)

you might be a real duck hunter...if you let the birds work,and not screw it up by pass shooting!!


----------



## 10gaMafia (Aug 26, 2011)

You might be a real duck hunter if you ask your hunting buddy to pee in your waders after you fall in to warm the water up.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Aug 26, 2011)

Were not duck hunters, huntin has the possibility of failure. Were duck killers!


----------



## The Fever (Aug 26, 2011)

JustUs4All said:


> You might be a duck hunter if you enjoy standing in the water on the coldest day of the year.


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 26, 2011)

I think that the only way to be a real duck hunter is to have a screw loose.


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 26, 2011)

If you have plenty of money in the bank, you're probably not a duck hunter.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 26, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> If you have plenty of money in the bank, you're probably not a duck hunter.



Or maybe just a hard working duck hunter I mean killer (excuse me for that)


----------



## stowe (Aug 26, 2011)

You might be a duck hunter if you know Larry Young Jr


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 26, 2011)

stowe said:


> You might be a duck hunter if you know Larry Young Jr



Thats a good one right there


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 26, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> If you have plenty of money in the bank, you're probably not a duck hunter.



The more I am around waterfowl hunting, the more I realize you NEED to have plenty of money in the bank. I dont have any money but working class or upper class dont have a thing to do with being a duck hunter????

I think a true duck hunter is somebody who scouts there butt off, then is able to kill a few ducks...and that means something in a state like GA.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 26, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> The more I am around waterfowl hunting, the more I realize you NEED to have plenty of money in the bank. I dont have any money but working class or upper class dont have a thing to do with being a duck hunter????
> 
> I think a true duck hunter is somebody who scouts there butt off, then is able to kill a few ducks...and that means something in a state like GA.



Money dosent have a lot to do with it, its like anything else you can buy better equipment, boats ,guns, waders, etc. but thats all that gets you. I belive that hunting is something thats in someones soul, something they do, something they love , you cant buy that cant hardly teach it


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 26, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> Money dosent have a lot to do with it, its like anything else you can buy better equipment, boats ,guns, waders, etc. but thats all that gets you. I belive that hunting is something thats in someones soul, something they do, something they love , you cant buy that cant hardly teach it



I agree with what you said, but my point is that rich OR poor, you can still have the drive and love for the sport of waterfowling.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 26, 2011)

What does make a real duck hunter. I have been hunting ducks for 50 years except for the year I was in Vietnam. I am still trying to figure out what makes areal duck hunter.


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 26, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> The more I am around waterfowl hunting, the more I realize you NEED to have plenty of money in the bank. I dont have any money but working class or upper class dont have a thing to do with being a duck hunter????



That was supposed to be a joke referring to how much we spend on the sport.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 26, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> That was supposed to be a joke referring to how much we spend on the sport.



whoops...can you tell i was paying attention  And the reason I have no money is because of ducks!


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 26, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> And the reason I have no money is because of ducks!



Right there with ya!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 26, 2011)

I am a real duck hunter, because I love time spend withFamily , old and new friends. Time to reflect on times spent with those we have lost. The time we just set and watch GODS Blessings unfold has the sun raises. Time watching the fog lifting off the water. Time watching the kids yours or someone else faces when it all happens right. It comes togather and they cup thier wings. Now if you like all this then YOU ARE A REAL DUCK HUNTER.It is Awesome.


Oh Yea and dont forget to get em An the Harvest is a bonus!!!

Larry


----------



## BFifer (Aug 26, 2011)

1-You might be a real duck hunter if you plan your childs birth outside of duck season.
2-You might be a real duck hunter if you fail to plan your childs birth outside of duck season but never cease to catch it from your friends EVERY season.
3-You might be a real duck hunter if you fail to plan your childs birth outside of duck season and attempt to convince your wife to falsely tell your child her birthday is Feb 1.
4-You ARE one great duck hunter if you can convince your wife to the Feb 1 date.

I'm 2 and 3, but still wouldn't consider myself a great duck hunter. Best of luck this season fellas. I have a really good feeling about this one and a few months out, I'm getting the itch.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 26, 2011)

you might be a duck hunter is your reading this thread


----------



## brittonl (Aug 26, 2011)

r_hammett86 said:


> you might be a duck hunter is your reading this thread



Whew, I am glad you said that man. I have been reading all previous post just trying to find one that I could relate to ... I guess I made the cut!  

Hey, you are all waterfolwers in my book. We all are gonna be different & have different levels of experience, etc ... & there aint nothin wrong with that.


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 26, 2011)

if you were a facemask and DONT shoot a full choke..........................


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 27, 2011)

*The day I got hitched*

I went duck hunting in the morning and I went to the church that afternoon. does that make me a real duck hunter? I did limit out that day.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

You are a real  duck hunter if want to mount every drake duck you kill.
you are a real duck hunter if you shott only the name brand and highest priced equipment.

You are a real duck hunter if you get banned from Georgia Waterfowler.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> You are a real  duck hunter if want to mount every drake duck you kill.
> you are a real duck hunter if you shott only the name brand and highest priced equipment.
> 
> You are a real duck hunter if you get banned from Georgia Waterfowler.



That is something!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 27, 2011)

*Im lost*

can anybody tell me which way I can go to get to the ramp.LOL/LOL/LOL Now thats a real duck hunter.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 27, 2011)

BFifer said:


> 1-You might be a real duck hunter if you plan your childs birth outside of duck season.
> 2-You might be a real duck hunter if you fail to plan your childs birth outside of duck season but never cease to catch it from your friends EVERY season.
> 3-You might be a real duck hunter if you fail to plan your childs birth outside of duck season and attempt to convince your wife to falsely tell your child her birthday is Feb 1.
> 4-You ARE one great duck hunter if you can convince your wife to the Feb 1 date.
> ...



Both my kids were born in june and july and we were married in june and those dates were planed around the seasons.


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 27, 2011)

killer elite said:


> can anybody tell me which way I can go to get to the ramp.LOL/LOL/LOL Now thats a real duck hunter.



Come on now, they do more work than that. They do all the leg work to find the ramp, and then all the work following you to the good spots!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 27, 2011)

*That is what some folks call*



jwb72 said:


> Come on now, they do more work than that. They do all the leg work to find the ramp, and then all the work following you to the good spots!


Scouting!Ducks!I m lost which way is the ramp/ and if your on the coast which was to the lift.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> That is something!!!



Yep  It's true. By just sending a PM to a mod too.

No rule broken.


----------



## stuckonquack (Aug 27, 2011)

You are a duck killer if you get on gon and ask Can i get a few pointers on where to hunt and how long do we wait for them to set on the water before shooting.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 27, 2011)

A loaf of bread and a five iron!!!


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

facepaint, skull caps, and federal bands loaded up around your neck.  THAT'S what makes you a good duck hunter.  Like this guy:


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 27, 2011)

That guy looks like he'd know where some good spots are. Well..... used to anyways.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 27, 2011)

no, dont start on him again....... please


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2011)

You could possably be duck hunter if your livinng room looks something like this  

Yes Rebecca asked if I could get rid of some of my stuff when she moved in   I caved in and let her have space on the far wall of the room but politely said no to this wall She's really lucky I don't have the money for mounts or that might have been hard to do.....


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 27, 2011)

*X2 x2*



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You could possably be duck hunter if your livinng room looks something like this
> 
> Yes Rebecca asked if I could get rid of some of my stuff when she moved in   I caved in and let her have space on the far wall of the room but politely said no to this wall She's really lucky I don't have the money for mounts or that might have been hard to do.....


X2X2


----------



## The Fever (Aug 27, 2011)

You might be a duck hunter if your disturbed in your sleep with nightmares of a group of pintails flying into your spread and your gun jams !!!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 27, 2011)

you might be a duck hunter if your girlfriend has to in the kennel while your pup is up front...or is that just me?


----------



## good33 (Aug 27, 2011)

married on nov. 20th but baby born on feb 1st i am trying to be a real duck hunter


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

The Fever said:


> You might be a duck hunter if your disturbed in your sleep with nightmares of a group of pintails flying into your spread and your gun jams !!!



LOL!!  I know that one.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> LOL!!  I know that one.



I woke up in nightsweats twice last night....freakin killed me...beautiful group of birds...cupped just right....flick the safety off....shoot..miss..... try to shuck.....*enter essay long list of words and phrases used* lol


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 28, 2011)

*You are suffering*



The Fever said:


> I woke up in nightsweats twice last night....freakin killed me...beautiful group of birds...cupped just right....flick the safety off....shoot..miss..... try to shuck.....*enter essay long list of words and phrases used* lol


 From PTSD. Go see a shrink quick~!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 28, 2011)

*If you wana see what makes a real duck hunter.*

Go to the who hunts Tide water thread. Understand where those boats are sitin there will be 10 feet of water when the tide comes in.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2011)

The Fever said:


> I woke up in nightsweats twice last night....freakin killed me...beautiful group of birds...cupped just right....flick the safety off....shoot..miss..... try to shuck.....*enter essay long list of words and phrases used* lol



Get you an 870 and trade that old Benelli in and you'll never have a jam again.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 28, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Get you an 870 and trade that old Benelli in and you'll never have a jam again.



I use an 870 field grade 28inch barrel with a full choke in real life....I dont know WHAT I was using in the dream lol


----------



## The Fever (Aug 28, 2011)

Heres a new one, you might be a duck hunter if you get up early to check the GON before work, church, or the honey doo list get started


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 28, 2011)

*i dont have a honey do list.*



The Fever said:


> Heres a new one, you might be a duck hunter if you get up early to check the GON before work, church, or the honey doo list get started


 my wife cuts the grass.LOL/LOL/LOL


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Fever said:


> Heres a new one, you might be a duck hunter if you get up early to check the GON before work, church, or the honey doo list get started



I checked it before I went into church and we just got out. Lolol


----------



## The Fever (Aug 28, 2011)

Haha


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2011)

I have another one.. you might be a real duck hunter, if you are on GON and GWF to compare notes and comments.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Aug 28, 2011)

I know how that feels too well fever.


----------



## cjc (Aug 29, 2011)

if you wear drake camouflage, have at least 3 DU stickers on your truck and or boat, and of course, blow an RNT call


----------



## The Fever (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a mini van with one DU sticker, miss matched camo, bp waders and knight and hale, primos, haydel calls...what am i? lol


----------



## duckyaker90 (Aug 29, 2011)

Man if i saw that van id hit the floor. Seriously do you have any pics? op2:


----------



## The Fever (Aug 29, 2011)

I can work on getting one....im not kidding....lol


----------



## duckyaker90 (Aug 29, 2011)

I could see it now, a group of guys at the boat ramp. Whos that in the van? Yea whats a soccer mom doin here this early in the mornin. Then you pull in and they see your DU sticker Oh man thats just Fever haha. Man that would have me rollin.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 29, 2011)

haha yeap...I got plenty of looks last season. I couldnt care less...neither do the guys who ride with me...It holds all our gear and the kayaks go on top, it gets better gas mileage, and the heat will thaw you out quick in the winter...lol


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 29, 2011)

Getting stuck on a marsh flat in a gheenoe for 12 hours waiting on the tide in 70 degree weather getting eaten alive by mosquitos and sand gnats. Pretty sure that makes me a duck hunter.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow isn't there like a tide forecast or something like that? Im near Augusta so i couldn't tell but I'm pretty sure you may wont to check into it tho


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 29, 2011)

cjc said:


> if you wear drake camouflage, have at least 3 DU stickers on your truck and or boat, and of course, blow an RNT call



I have made it, finally Im a real duck hunter, plus  Larry said if you have a duck call in your shirt pocket, good to get that monkey off my back thanks guys


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> I have made it, finally Im a real duck hunter, plus  Larry said if you have a duck call in your shirt pocket, good to get that monkey off my back thanks guys



You are a real duck hunter, You are a NUT, You have the passion and You carry a duck call in your pocket. But your not as passionate as me, you are missing one thing!!!


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 29, 2011)

Larry you might be a goose hunter, because you have a layout blind in your man cave and Im not shure, but i think you might be sleeping in it


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 29, 2011)

If you sit in your living room watching duck hunting videos with face paint on...you might be a real duck hunter.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Aug 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> If you sit in your living room watching duck hunting videos with face paint on...you might be a real duck hunter.




while wearing your camo with your calls around your neck (sorry caught myself doing that the other day)


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I am get ready for open morning. I ordered some grass, it will be here Wed, to grass up my blinds. The trailor is loaded, the spots have been scouted. Iam ready and so is my wife. She said I am makin to much nosie and I need to get outside to call. But it is to hot.

What do yall think? TOO MUCH? NOPE!
Larry


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Aug 29, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Well I am get ready for open morning. I ordered some grass, it will be here Wed, to grass up my blinds. The trailor is loaded, the spots have been scouted. Iam ready and so is my wife. She said I am makin to much nosie and I need to get outside to call. But it is to hot.
> 
> What do yall think? TOO MUCH? NOPE!
> Larry



Larry did you get my PM today I wasn't sure if it sent my computer froze right when I sent it and I can't find it...of yea that layout blind looks like it could be the most comfortable thing in that room


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2011)

Nope, It is almost,


----------



## rockwalker (Aug 29, 2011)

Larry now that's what I'm talkin bout right there.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 29, 2011)

Who really owns face paint? Anyone who buys and uses facepaint is a pretender.  Its called mud.  Wipe it on your face and save yourself some money.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 29, 2011)

Larry your a nut killem all your blind looks good in your man cave


----------



## Jaker (Aug 29, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Who really owns face paint? Anyone who buys and uses facepaint is a pretender.  Its called mud.  Wipe it on your face and save yourself some money.



I use cork, get you some corks from wine bottles etc. burn em them smear on your face, works well, comes off easy


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2011)

*I dont know about that.*



Skyjacker said:


> Who really owns face paint? Anyone who buys and uses facepaint is a pretender.  Its called mud.  Wipe it on your face and save yourself some money.


 I still paint my face. I have been  painting my face since the U.S. Army taught me how to in 1969. There is a correct way to paint your face and it aint what the Duck Commander does. I  painted my face in Veitnam/Korea/ Panama/Germany/ Fort Riley/ Fort Stewart/ Fort Hood/ Fort Bragg/ Fort Gordon/ Eglin AFB. I still paint my  face cause I do not likee to wear a face mask.  I dont think I am a Pretender. Now I admitt some time I dont paint my face cause Im old aand Lazy. Most of the time I paint.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 30, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Who really owns face paint? Anyone who buys and uses facepaint is a pretender.  Its called mud.  Wipe it on your face and save yourself some money.



I like pretending to kill ducks.

You might be a real duck hunter if you have a ringtone that quacks like a duck.

You are a real duck hunter if you never went to Ga. Tech.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 30, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Who really owns face paint? Anyone who buys and uses facepaint is a pretender.  Its called mud.  Wipe it on your face and save yourself some money.



Also, I don't keep mud handy in my house WHILE WATCHING DUCK VIDEOS!!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 31, 2011)

You might be a duck hunter..........

If your boat never sees water above 50 degrees.........

If you've gotten weird looks from strangers when they see your neon colored duck calls laying in your truck, like they're some sort of drug paraphenelia or some type of crazy adult novelty......haha

If someone yells "DUCK" and you immediately start scanning the skies instead of hitting the ground...........

You've gotten hypothermia..................and didn't care.  

You've sat and seen how many songs you can play on your duck call..........and actually had a competition with your buddies......


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 31, 2011)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> You might be a duck hunter..........
> 
> If your boat never sees water above 50 degrees.........
> 
> ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2011)

You might be a real duck/goose hunter if you post pics of your dogs, deks and kills on the photo forum instead of the bragging forum cause it ain't braggin it's just your passion and you like takin photos of it all or if they have a challenge to take a self portrait and you fill the dogs pool up. throw in some deks put your waders and camo on grab your 870 and calls and spend an hour just trying to get the shot  then your wife likes it so much she has it printed out then frames it,gives it to you for a birthday present then lets you hang it on the wall Oh yea I entered it in this year fair and got a BLUE RIBBON for it


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 31, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> You are a real duck hunter if you never went to Ga. Tech.



You're catching on.  Nice one.


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 31, 2011)

or if you actually burn a couple tanks of fuel up in your truck a week scouting dont talk about your findings on gon and actually kill some birds you might be close.......


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 31, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> You're catching on.  Nice one.



Thanks, not bad for a UGA fan huh?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 2, 2011)

If this is what you groommans cake looked like


----------



## jspivey81 (Sep 2, 2011)

....if you will not have another kid because that would mean "your" room was no longer yours and you know she aint gonna let you hang those ducks in the living room. haha


----------



## Jaker (Sep 2, 2011)

u might be a duck hunter, if you have ever gotten pulled over because the cop thought the duck call in your mouth was a pipe.....seriously, happened just a few minutes ago.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Sep 2, 2011)

Jaker (quack) kills


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 2, 2011)

*How did you talk your way out of that one?*



Jaker said:


> u might be a duck hunter, if you have ever gotten pulled over because the cop thought the duck call in your mouth was a pipe.....seriously, happened just a few minutes ago.


  Man You must just look like an outlaw. LOL/LOL/LOL


----------



## Jaker (Sep 3, 2011)

I was blowin my duck call goin to work, and got pulled over when I passed a cop, he walked up to the door, and apologized when he saw my duck calls, he literally thought he had seen me takin a couple of hits while I was drivin down the road.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 3, 2011)

Jaker if I was cop, I would pull you over too. I would write you a ticket for making to much nosie with and thinking  you can :blow that duck call.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 4, 2011)

I saw a real duck hunter last night. If I guy can play THE STAR SPANGLE BANNER on a duck call you are a duck hunter Or A VERY PATRIOTIC ONE.

AWESOME JOB SUPER BEAB, now if you can learn to call ducks you will be the man!!!!
Larry


----------



## The Fever (Sep 4, 2011)

If you get looks at a traffic light for making a racket on your calls hanging from your rear view mirror...you might be a duck hunter....funny thing is....Tonight that happened but the guy that pulled up next to me was doing the same thing !! lol


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Sep 7, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I saw a real duck hunter last night. If I guy can play THE STAR SPANGLE BANNER on a duck call you are a duck hunter Or A VERY PATRIOTIC ONE.
> 
> AWESOME JOB SUPER BEAB, now if you can learn to call ducks you will be the man!!!!
> Larry



Thanks Larry ,Stowes dad wasent going to leave me alone till I played him the Natl. anthem. I think I played a verse our two more than one time.


----------



## stowe (Sep 7, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I saw a real duck hunter last night. If I guy can play THE STAR SPANGLE BANNER on a duck call you are a duck hunter Or A VERY PATRIOTIC ONE.
> 
> AWESOME JOB SUPER BEAB, now if you can learn to call ducks you will be the man!!!!
> Larry


 I saw this happen in Ark and the ducks came in but Beab was sober that time i dont know if that makes a difference


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Sep 7, 2011)

I need to try it on the BSOD sober


----------



## stowe (Sep 7, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> I need to try it on the BSOD sober


 you'll pass out


----------



## crsdos (Sep 7, 2011)

This is what makes a good duck hunter.


----------



## stowe (Sep 7, 2011)

crsdos said:


> This is what makes a good duck hunter.


 You must be a good duck hunter if you kill em with a pellett gun


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Sep 8, 2011)

stowe said:


> You must be a good duck hunter if you kill em with a pellett gun



Killem with a bow (is yall brothas)


----------



## blong (Sep 8, 2011)

I do not know about what makes you one but know plenty that makes the rest of us look bad. I know this does not apply to everyone that do some of these things but it does to some of the guys around ms.
1. Coming in on someone and setting up less than 100 yds from them then pass shooting at the ducks they are working.
2. Skybusting in any form or fashion
3. Wearing the newest camo because it looks cool.
4. Driving a 50K vehicle your father bought you (before you ever had a job) and putting duck stickers all over the windows so people will think you know what your doing and you have never actually scouted and found and killed ducks. You just ride on someones shirtail.
5. Calling at ducks loudly that have gotten low and are making the final approach.
6. Being more worried about a limit rather than a good hunt.


----------



## stowe (Sep 8, 2011)

blong said:


> I do not know about what makes you one but know plenty that makes the rest of us look bad. I know this does not apply to everyone that do some of these things but it does to some of the guys around ms.
> 1. Coming in on someone and setting up less than 100 yds from them then pass shooting at the ducks they are working.
> 2. Skybusting in any form or fashion
> 3. Wearing the newest camo because it looks cool.
> ...


 Here it comes we did this last year and well


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 8, 2011)

blong said:


> I do not know about what makes you one but know plenty that makes the rest of us look bad. I know this does not apply to everyone that do some of these things but it does to some of the guys around ms.
> 1. Coming in on someone and setting up less than 100 yds from them then pass shooting at the ducks they are working.
> 2. Skybusting in any form or fashion
> 3. Wearing the newest camo because it looks cool.
> ...



Dang sounds like me


----------



## stowe (Sep 8, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Dang sounds like me


 Cant be you Larry you cant call ducks no matter where they are


----------



## CraigM (Sep 8, 2011)

stowe said:


> Cant be you Larry you cant call ducks no matter where they are



I'm glad I hurt his last feeling yesterday.  I'm pretty sure this would have crushed him


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 8, 2011)

Nope I cant call ducks but i dont do bad on thier counter Parts,


----------



## stowe (Sep 9, 2011)

Thats right  Larry "gooseman" Young getting it done


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 10, 2011)

You might be real duck hunter if you cant sleep night before a hunt. The alarm clock set for 0300 hrs and I wake up at 0200, the problems is I did fall a sleep till 0100 hrs. I see a afternoon nap coming.


----------



## meckardt (Sep 10, 2011)

Someone who doesn't have to ask the question.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 12, 2011)

you might be a real duck hunter if you put a Du sticker on your  wife's car.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Sep 12, 2011)

meckardt said:


> Someone who doesn't have to ask the question.



i find myself looking at your pics from last season about every other week trying to make it through til november. plus they give me something good to dream about.


----------



## Raesonn (Sep 13, 2011)

BFifer said:


> 1-You might be a real duck hunter if you plan your childs birth outside of duck season.
> 2-You might be a real duck hunter if you fail to plan your childs birth outside of duck season but never cease to catch it from your friends EVERY season.
> 3-You might be a real duck hunter if you fail to plan your childs birth outside of duck season and attempt to convince your wife to falsely tell your child her birthday is Feb 1.
> 4-You ARE one great duck hunter if you can convince your wife to the Feb 1 date.
> ...



" THAT'S AWESOME!''


----------



## Rich M (Sep 13, 2011)

He gets off his duff and finds bird to hunt that no-one else knows exist.  He gets his limits with 12 shots or less.  He works harder than anyone else you ever met to get some birds.

Some guys really put their hearts into it.  Others just glide along.

I hunt the same places as 10 years ago and do well enough without any extra work.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Sep 13, 2011)

*What makes a real duck hunter to me?*

1. Sportsmanship
2. One who is respects the land, other sportsman, and the wildlife.
3. One who teaches our youth about the sport, fellowship and respect to the enviroment.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 14, 2011)

OutdoorSteve said:


> 1. Sportsmanship
> 2. One who is respects the land, other sportsman, and the wildlife
> 3. One who teaches our youth about the sport, fellowship and respect to the enviroment.



And HERE IS THE WINNER!    
I like that Steve. This is a bunch of bored waterfowlers having fun. I agree with you.


----------

